# Skype Me?



## shypotato (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi  I'm Ruthie, my skype name is Ruthie Morton, I'll be online. I hate video chatting but my friend loves it, so I'm hoping this might help me out. I'm 13, and sorry if I look bad, I'm been sick


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

shypotato said:


> Hi  I'm Ruthie, my skype name is Ruthie Morton, I'll be online. I hate video chatting but my friend loves it, so I'm hoping this might help me out. I'm 13, and sorry if I look bad, I'm been sick


I will Skype with you if you want.

username:wolfnoctorium


----------



## Dekenkaru (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd like to talk if it would help
I think it would benefit both of us in terms of interaction etc
Could also be quite cool to chat


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Haven't your parents talked to you about giving your info to random people on the net?










NO? Ok lets skpe!


----------

